

Show HN: React-native-deck - jabez128
https://github.com/jabez128/react-native-deck

======
jabez128
deck of card with react-native, inspired by deck-of-
cards([http://pakastin.github.io/deck-of-
cards/](http://pakastin.github.io/deck-of-cards/))

